# Impossible de télécharger des applis supprimées



## Mylène08 (17 Mars 2016)

Bonjour, 

Par manque récurent de mémoire sur mon iphone 5C j'ai supprimé certaines applications. Je voudrais en retélécharger certaines sauf que c'est impossible. Quand j'essaie de télécharger des applis en allant dans les achats de l'app store et en cliquant sur le nuage de l'iCloud, celui-ci affiche rapidement la jauge de téléchargement et disparaît pour faire réapparaître le nuage. Ce problème apparaît sur toutes les applis que j'ai supprimées récemment. Il ne s'agit pas d'un problème de mémoire car j'ai 1Go et 5Go sur l'iCloud.
De plus, quand j'essaie de télécharger certaines applis supprimées auparavant, celles-ci affichent la possibilité d'une mise à jour mais cela ne fonctionne pas non plus. 

Si quelqu'un connaît la solution !


----------



## lineakd (17 Mars 2016)

@Mylène08, soit la bienvenue!
Commence par ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'iphone (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'iPhone) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPhone (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse.


----------



## Créco (8 Avril 2016)

J'ai eu ce problème là également, j'ai même contacté Apple à ce sujet.
Visiblement ça pourrait venir de Orange.
Quoi qu'il arrive, en appuyant plusieurs fois sur le nuage, l'appli finie par se télécharger...


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Torrie (9 Avril 2016)

_Quoi qu'il arrive, en appuyant plusieurs fois sur le nuage, l'appli finie par se télécharger..._

Pour ma part même quand j'appuie plusieurs fois dessus, le logo qui normalement indique que c'est censé être en cours de téléchargement, après avoir appuyé sur le nuage, devient "flou".. 
Du coup est-il nécessaire que je contact Orange ? ou que je me rende dans une boutique Apple ?


----------

